

Ask HN: How have you been impacted by Sandy? - ewams

There have been several posts directly related to downtime and issues coming from Sandy.<p>ie:<p>Fog Creek is about to go down: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4717279<p>Internap evacuates LGA datacenter: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4715889<p>Even a poll form PG, Should we push the YC deadline back by a day because of the storm?: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4715829<p>How have you, your company, sites, etc been impacted by Sandy? Such as a service outage, loss of functionality, nothing, complete and utter destruction?
======
ewams
cognet NYC datacenter down: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4717985>

